# San Rafael Vintage Bicycle Swap Aug 1



## fat tire trader (Jul 8, 2021)

San Rafael Vintage Bicycle Swap
Sunday August 1st
10AM to Noon
Swap Spaces are free, but limited, please reserve a space in advance
1349 Via Sessi
San Rafael, CA
94901


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 23, 2021)

I'll be there with some dusty, dirty and desirable project bikes; an Indian, Harley Davidson, Flying Merkel, Racycle, Flocycle, for sale. Plus, hundreds of parts, frames, head badges, wheels and lots more that are hard to find and unbelievably priced


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 1, 2021)

Great swap!!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 1, 2021)

Damn!


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 1, 2021)

The next swap will be on the first Sunday of September.


----------

